# Recall: Navien Tankless Water Heaters



## fatboy (Jan 9, 2012)

*NEWS from CPSC*

*U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission*


Office of Communications

Washington, D.C.



​
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

December 27, 2011

Release #12-074

*Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 244-8202*

CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772

CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908



*Navien Recalls Tankless Water Heaters Due to Risk of Carbon Monoxide Poisoning*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

*Name of Product: *Navien Instantaneous or Tankless Water Heaters

*Units: *About 13,000

*Importer: *Navien America Inc., of Irvine, Calif.

*Manufacturer: *Kyung Dong Navien Co. Ltd., South Korea

*Hazard: *An unstable connection can cause the water heater’s vent collar to separate or detach if pressure is applied. A detached vent collar poses a risk of carbon monoxide poisoning to the consumer.

*Incidents/Injuries: *None reported

*Description: *Navien tankless hot water heaters are white with “T-Creator” and “NAVIEN” on the front. Recalled model numbers are CR-180(A), CR-210(A), CR-240(A), CC-180(A), CC-210(A) and CC-240(A) manufactured in 2008. A label on the side of the water heater lists the model number along with the manufacturing year in YYYY format.

*Sold by: *Wholesale distributors to in-home installers nationwide from February 2008 through March 2009 for between $1,500 and $2,100.

*Manufactured in: *South Korea

*Remedy: *Consumers should immediately stop using and check the model and manufacture year information on their Navien water heater. Consumers with recalled water heaters should immediately contact Navien to schedule a free repair. Navien will replace all Nylon 66 vent collar with PVC collars. Consumers who continue use of the water heaters while awaiting repair, should have a working carbon monoxide alarm installed outside of sleeping areas in the home.

*Customer contact: *For additional information, contact Navien at (800) 244-8202 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, or visit the firm’s website at www.navienamerica.com

*Note: *_Regardless of the type of water heater that is used, every home should have a CO alarm outside all sleeping areas and consumers should ensure that their CO alarms have working batteries._







---

The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. Please tell us about your experience with the product on www.saferproducts.gov

CPSC is charged with protecting the public from unreasonable risks of injury or death associated with the use of the thousands of consumer products under the agency's jurisdiction. Deaths, injuries, and property damage from consumer product incidents cost the nation more than $900 billion annually. CPSC is committed to protecting consumers and families from products that pose a fire, electrical, chemical, or mechanical hazard. CPSC's work to ensure the safety of consumer products - such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette lighters, and household chemicals - contributed to a decline in the rate of deaths and injuries associated with consumer products over the past 30 years.

Under federal law, it is illegal to attempt to sell or resell this or any other recalled product.

To report a dangerous product or a product-related injury, go online to: www.saferproducts.gov, call CPSC's Hotline at (800) 638-2772 or teletypewriter at (800) 638-8270 for the hearing impaired. Consumers can obtain this news release and product safety information at www.cpsc.gov. To join a free e-mail subscription list, please go to https://www.cpsc.gov/cpsclist.aspx.


----------

